# Darcy



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

Darcy died last friday...can only just bring myself to post this today.
R.I.P Darcy me and the kids miss you so much keep looking in your viv and your not there.
Night our boy:flrt:.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

i am so sorry to here that 

its so upseting to loose a loved pet 

rip 



regards matt


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i am so sorry to here that
> 
> its so upseting to loose a loved pet
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

R.i.p


----------

